# Rub collar for bushing



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

I've got the MCLS phenolic router plate and would like to use the method Bill Hylton describes in "Router Magic" to install it.

However, this requires a 1 1/4" diameter bushing - which I don't have, isn't available locally and I don't want to pay $20 for right now.

I do have the MilesCraft inlay kit and set of bushings. This includes a 3/4" bushing.

I was thinking about making a 1 1/4" collar with a 3/4" hole in the center to slip over the bushing I have.

My goals are to end up with a template I can use to make the insert cuts in the table top using a bushing. I'd like to be able to adjust the width of the lip to 3/8" or 1/2" for more insert support (standard seems to be 1/4").

I'm making several tables, so having a reliable, easy to use procedure will pay off for me.

So - is this a reaonable solution? What other ways can I solve this problem?

Thanks,

Jim


----------

